# "Career Curveballs:"  Dealing with Failure at the Strategic Level



## Marauder06 (Apr 22, 2014)

https://www.linkedin.com/today/post...eer-curveballs-no-longer-a-soldier?_mSplash=1


> The trick is to pick up the spin. Some pitchers vary their delivery slightly, unintentionally signaling a curve. The 5-ounce leather covered baseball is traveling at 90 mph, but with experience, you stay in the batter’s box, confident you can predict the trajectory, and either hit or dodge the pitch.
> 
> But no matter how good you think you are – you often fail. Sometimes you swing and miss; sometimes the ball hits you in the head. Either way, it hurts.
> 
> In June 2010, after more than 38 years in uniform, in the midst of commanding a 46-nation coalition in a complex war in Afghanistan, my world changed suddenly – and profoundly. An article in Rolling Stone magazine depicting me, and people I admired, in a manner that felt as unfamiliar as it was unfair, ignited a firestorm.





> I boarded a flight immediately, returning from Afghanistan to Washington, D.C. to address the issue with our Nation’s leadership. Less than 24 hours later I walked out of the Oval Office and in an instant, a profession that had been my life’s passion and focus came to an end. I would not return to Afghanistan; the mission would continue without me. I no longer commanded the forces I loved.
> 
> Even seemingly mundane details like where we lived and what I was called had shifted suddenly. The uniform I’d first donned as a 17-year old plebe at West Point, the uniform of my father, grandfather, and brothers, was no longer mine to wear.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 22, 2014)

That was awesome. Just goes to show, whether you get out at 4 or 40 years TIS - there is a transition. I think a lot of veterans would do well to heed his advice about "redefining" oneself.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Not only redefining yourself, but remembering you had an identity before your served, and although your service has contributed to your current identity, is doesn't identify who you are as a person, just a chapter in the book of you.

I had a bit of an identity crisis when I got out, still do in many things unrelated.

I'm not a fan of Gen McC, but will admit this is one of the better things I've read written by him.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 22, 2014)

JAB said:


> I had a bit of an identity crisis when I got out, still do in many things unrelated.


 
It is probably fair to say that more than a few of us did, but like you said, military service itself isn't the whole book but just a chapter...


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 22, 2014)

goon175 said:


> That was awesome. Just goes to show, whether you get out at 4 or 40 years TIS - there is a transition. I think a lot of veterans would do well to heed his advice about "redefining" oneself.



I think that as veterans we shouldn't forget what we were about, however we should use that to change and shape what we are about. I am just as guilty as the next guy of living in the good ole days, but instead of bitching about civilians and teachers and pussy co-workers we need to allow who we are after our service to a be a reflection of how service was a positive experience.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 22, 2014)

> But, with my wife Annie’s support, I made a deliberate effort not to define myself as a victim, and to not let others define me. While tempting in the short term, when emotions run high, there are long-term consequences to seeking sympathy and support. If I outsourced my identity to others, I’d be dependent on others for how I felt about myself



This....

Man this board has been hitting the karmic high notes with appropriate posts lately.  Wow.

I like the undertone about the SOF principle of thinking of 2nd and 3rd order effects.


----------

